# الرب يســـــــوع حبيب قلبــــــــــى...!!



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2011)

*الرب يسوع في قلبي
أنه عن كل واحد منا ليس بعيداً. لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ( أع 17: 27 ،28)
قال الجراح: غداً صباحاً سأقوم بعملية فتح قلبك. أجاب الصبي: سوف تجد يسوع هناك. استطرد الجراح كلامه باستياء: سوف أفتح قلبك لكي أعرف مدى التلف الذي لحق به. أجاب الصبي: ولكنك عندما تفتح قلبي ستجد يسوع هناك.

نظر الجراح إلى المريض، واستأنف حديثه: وعندما أرى مدى التلف الذي في قلبك، سوف أعيد خياطته وأفكِّر في ما ينبغي عمله. أجاب الصبي: ولكنك سوف تجد يسوع هناك، هكذا يقول الكتاب المقدس، إن يسوع يحيا فيَّ. ردّ الجراح وقد بلغ الضيق والملل مداهما لديه قائلاً: سوف أخبرك بما سوف أجده في قلبك؛ سوف أجد تلف في العضلة وقصور في الدورة الدموية وضعف الشرايين، وسوف أحاول علاجك. أجاب الصبي في هدوء: ولكنك سوف تجد يسوع هناك أيضاً.

وبعد إجراء العملية جلس الجراح في مكتبه لدراسة نتائج الجراحة وكتابة التقرير كالآتي: تلف في الشريان الأورطى والوريد الرئوي وعضلة القلب. ولا يوجد أمل في الاستبدال أو العلاج، مع التوصية بالمسكنات والتزام الراحة، مع توقع الوفاة خلال عام. وإذ به يتوقف فجأة ويفكر: لماذا فعل الرب ذلك؟ لماذا؟ لماذا يا رب سمحت له بهذه الآلام، وجعلت الموت اللعين نصيبه مبكراً؟

أجاب الرب: سوف لا يستمر هذا الصبي بين مرضاك لمدة طويلة، لأنه من خرافي وسوف أضمه إلى خاصتي هنا، حيث لن يشعر بأي ألم، بل سوف تكون الراحة التي لا يمكنك تصورها من نصيبه. وسوف يلحق به والداه يوماً ما في سلام، وهكذا استكمل خاصتي معي.
 بكى الجراح بحرارة واستشاط غضبه قائلاً: لقد خلقت هذا الصبي بهذا القلب، وسوف يموت في بضعة شهور، لماذا؟

أجاب الرب: سوف يلحق خروفي هذا بخاصتي، لأنه أكمل رسالته المتمثلة في رّد نفس أخرى ضالة.

وبعد برهة كان الجراح يجلس بجوار سرير الصبي وهو يبكي، وفي مقابله يجلس والدا الصبي. وعندما استيقظ الصبي وسأل الجراح: هل فتحت قلبي؟ أجاب ذاك: نعم. أجاب الصبي: وماذا وجدت؟ أجاب الجراح: وجدت يسوع.

عزيزي القارئ: هل وجدت يسوع؟ هل هو في قلبك أيضاً؟

منقول
*​


----------



## happy angel (12 يناير 2011)

> *الرب يسوع في قلبي
> أنه عن كل واحد منا ليس بعيداً. لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ( أع 17: 27 ،28)*​


*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع معزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يناير 2011)

يسوع المسيح حبيب كل مشاعرى


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع معزى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> يسوع المسيح حبيب كل مشاعرى


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا جدااا
> الرب يباركك


----------

